# reverse/forward with RCS



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I just put the RCS system in my dash-9, forward is fine, but when i switch to reverse it is slow and not as fast. Is this common? Batteries are all charged up and in series.

tom h


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 02/15/2008 6:20 PM
I just put the RCS system in my dash-9, forward is fine, but when i switch to reverse it is slow and not as fast. Is this common? Batteries are all charged up and in series.

tom h


Hi Tom.
Sorry to hear you are having a problem with RCS.

The max reverse output should be about 1 volt less than forwards.

Is this a trail car installation or on board installation?

Can you tell me which model RCS it is please?

What voltage bateries are you using?

How did you wire it in?
Did you completely remove the AC wiring?
OR:
Did you simply feed the RCS output into the AC battery leads at one end?
If the latter did you set the AC TRACK - BATTERY switch to BATTERY?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

If your track pickups are still connected and you believed the "track-battery" switch actually lifted both sides, you could be feeding into the track. 

I have no difference in forward/reverse on any I have worked on. 
TOC


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, i got the basic-6/ battery is 16.8 volt, 4300 mah got it from Don. The motor wires are blue and brown, when i go brown/brown, blue/blue the motors go opposite, i hooked it up blue/brown and the motors run fine, but like i said reverse is slow. Don said to leave switch on track power because of the way it is wired.

tom h


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry did not answer all questions. on board install, and i wired batteries right to switch.

tom h


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 02/15/2008 7:18 PM
Tony, i got the basic-6/ battery is 16.8 volt, 4300 mah got it from Don. The motor wires are blue and brown, when i go brown/brown, blue/blue the motors go opposite, i hooked it up blue/brown and the motors run fine, but like i said reverse is slow. Don said to leave switch on track power because of the way it is wired.

tom h



Tom,
Sorry, but that doesn't really answer the question.

What you should do depends on how you wired the RCS output to the loco.
*IF* you have *NOT* isolated the motors and you are feeding the RCS output into the regular AC battery connectors, It is absolutely *Verboten* to leave the TRACK - BATTERY switch set to TRACK.  That is guaranteed to feed the voltage down to the track and cause a short.  

*IF* you *have* isolated the motors, how are you powering the loco lights.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

the motor wires go to MM on the board, the black wires are disconnected, i have isolated the motors, the lights? good question, the lights are battery also

tom h 
sorry very electricall handicapped


----------

